# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Arduino on/off με  RTC

## bgalafagas

Καλησπερα.

Υλοποιωντας κυκλωματα dataloggers με  arduino παρατηρειται το φαινομενο οτι οταν "φορτωνουμε" πολλους  αισθητηρες η καταναλωση ειναι αρκετη ακομη και αν χρησιμοποιησουμε ολες  τις τεχνικες sleep. Μιλαμε βεβαια για project με μπαταρια οποτε η  αυτονομια τετοιων συστηματων ειναι βασικη προυποθεση. 

Θελω να ρωτησω τους χρηστες εδω οποιος εχει τις γνωσεις να μας φτιαξει εναν οδηγο (how to) με κυκλωματα και παραδειγματα που: 
          1. Να μπορει με την χρηση RTC και ρελε ή mosfet να ενεργοποιει το  arduino(και συνεπως τους αισθητηρες) καποια sec ή λεπτα που   
             επιθυμει ο χρηστης ετσι ωστε να λαβει δεδομενα απο τους αισθητηρες και να τα επεξεργαστει/αποθηκευσει.
         2. Να απενεργοποιησει το arduino για οσο χρονο επιθυμει ο χρηστης.

Πιστευω οτι μια τετοια υλοποιηση θα ηταν η πλεον χρησιμη για arduino battery project.
Καθε προσπαθεια δεκτη και ακομα καλυτερα η αναρτηση ενος video how to.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Ste7ios

Τι κατανάλωση βλέπεις; Και με τι Arduino? Έχεις αφαιρέσει τον regulator?

----------


## bgalafagas

15mA σε SLEEP_MODE_PWR_DOWN arduino pro mini 5v

----------


## Ste7ios

Πολλά είναι τα 15 mA. Σε nano το έχω φτάσει 9,5 mA. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...ht=Cat+flusher

Μπορει να πέσει και άλλο αν το δουλέψεις περισσότερο... Αν μπορείς να παίξεις και με το ρολόι ρίχνεις και την κατανάλωση λειτουργίας.

----------

kioan (16-07-19)

----------


## SProg

Οι πλακετες Arduino έτσι και αλλιώς δεν προορίζονται για low power εφαρμογές, μιας και ο μΕ τους (ATmega) δεν υποστηρίζει χαμηλες καταναλώσεις. Κατανάλωση 9mA και 10mA δεν είναι για low power εφαρμογες..

----------


## Panoss

Μπορείς να πετύχεις πολύ χαμηλή κατανάλωση με Arduino:
https://openhomeautomation.net/arduino-battery
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...NzChgJItsTfCqD

και άλλα πολλά...

----------

